# GPS questions?



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

whats the best hand held gps? i don't want to spend to much money, but something that is durable and will last obviously. 

my uses will be mostly for when im hunting and hiking, possibly some boating. my biggest feature i would like to have, if possible, is to be able to mark multiple spots (or unlimited) that i can save and return to in the future. like hunting, fishing, sweet spots. 

what are you using? is anyone selling theirs?

thanks for any inputs.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

My vote is Garmin....I really like the Rino models personally, found them pretty easy to use and has a built in 2-way radio.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Definitely go Garmin! You can get the downloads that will show all landowners, etc. and is only compatible with Garmin.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

*bump* any more suggestions out there? 

seems these forums are going dead?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 on the garmin. They are great!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Unless you are hardcore, you can't really go wrong as long as you stay within teh ones that are compatible with the fancier maps like overlays for land owner info, etc. I saw Sams had one for about $200 last week. The Rhinos are also nice to be able to track other hunters in your group, if they have a rhino also. Maybe something like this, although I don't have experience with this one http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/produ ... %20H%20GPS


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I have had several garmins, well my kids and I. The Vista was a very good one as well as the legend. I now have a 60C that has a little larger screen. There have been times I would have loved to have the rhino when hunting with a couple sons so we knew EXACTLY where everyone was. But overall, Garmin is a good unit. You just need to decide what features you want from a basic, "find your way back", to one that shows topographic maps with altimeter readings, a compass that works whether you are moving or not, etc.

I do suggest one with replacable batteries rather than rechargeable because you don't always have the capability to recharge somewhere you may be using it.



Huge29 said:


> ....You can get the downloads that will show all landowners, etc. and is only compatible with Garmin.


Where do you find these maps? I didn't see them on the garmin site.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Unless you are hardcore, you can't really go wrong as long as you stay within teh ones that are compatible with the fancier maps like overlays for land owner info, etc. I saw Sams had one for about $200 last week. The Rhinos are also nice to be able to track other hunters in your group, if they have a rhino also. Maybe something like this, although I don't have experience with this one http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/produ ... %20H%20GPS


I'm going to sams today thanks!


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Doc said:


> I have had several garmins, well my kids and I. The Vista was a very good one as well as the legend. I now have a 60C that has a little larger screen. There have been times I would have loved to have the rhino when hunting with a couple sons so we knew EXACTLY where everyone was. But overall, Garmin is a good unit. You just need to decide what features you want from a basic, "find your way back", to one that shows topographic maps with altimeter readings, a compass that works whether you are moving or not, etc.
> 
> I do suggest one with replacable batteries rather than rechargeable because you don't always have the capability to recharge somewhere you may be using it.
> 
> ...


Good point about the batteries, I'll have to take that into consideration. Thats very important info


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I have the older garmin rino 530 (the one without the memory card slot). I have had it for about 5 years or so. I never have had a problem with the battery. With normal use, it will last 2-3 days with one charge. (I always turn it off at night). I will usually plug it in to charge it after the second full day of use, just to make sure. They also make a pack that you can use AA batteries. I have a friend that has one and uses it for a backup to the rechargeable battery pack.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a Garmin Legend for several years and LOVED it. For what you have described, Lawrence, Magellen, and Garmin all have units that will do that, for similar prices. It really comes down to preference - which one works for you. I personally prefer the Garmin, as the interface seems more intuitive. I first bought a Lawrence and took it back after a week. I just didn't like the interface. But I know guys that love the Lawrence - it just didn't work for me. My advise would be to go to Cabelas and ask to try each brand in your price range. Then without looking in the book, see if you can figure out how to mark a waypoint, turn on a "track path" or "mark return trip" or something like that. Also see if you can figure out how to enter a specific point using coordinates like you'll do when geocaching. See which unit makes the most sense and is easiest for you and get it.

As for features - I'll second that it should have some kind of option for regular batteries. Good suggestion.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> My vote is Garmin....I really like the Rino models personally, found them pretty easy to use and has a built in 2-way radio.


that is what i have and use i really do love it then i also have the maps on my computer and i can save my waypoints on that as well as i download them to the computer i have not really used the manual at all and i have used it out on the elk hunt as well as geocaching with zero problems with it


----------



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

I would consider the Garmin Etrex Vista HCX, if you are looking at the etrex versions. The HCX model adds an altimeter and the WAAS capability. I have it and love it.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

benjicunney said:


> I would consider the Garmin Etrex Vista HCX, if you are looking at the etrex versions. The HCX model adds an altimeter and the WAAS capability. I have it and love it.


Awesome thanks I'll have to look into it.


----------

